# view ms visio files on osx



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

I have tried finding a copy of visio for mac osx or a viewer but can't even find anything for sale, let alone a trial version. I don't want the whole of ms office, just visio, or a viewer. It's basically a barrier to using my mac for work.

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

Do you have a PowerPC mac or Intel?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

hermes said:


> I have tried finding a copy of visio for mac osx or a viewer but can't even find anything for sale, let alone a trial version. I don't want the whole of ms office, just visio, or a viewer. It's basically a barrier to using my mac for work.
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction?


AFAIK, you can run Visio on an Intel Mac, using CrossOver .. I don't know if you already have access to the Windows Version, but with CrossOver installed on your Mac, you can run Visio.

Then there's OmniGraffle:



> OmniGraffle - This is a flowcharting and drawing tool similar to Visio. It includes stencils for flowcharting, computer systems, and UML. The professional version can read and write Visio files. (Shareware)


Another option is to install Windows on your Mac via BootCamp or Parallels and run Visio that was, but I can't vouch for the performance or if it's really worth the effort ...

OmniGraffle might be the best bet ....


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Hi

I downloaded Crossover but still am having problems getting a trial copy. I signed up to download a copy from MS but recieved the trial key with no link to download the software.


----------

